# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات > [تقرير] حصريا  peugeot 308  الجديدة

## zizoYAzizo

الصورة بحجمها الطبيعى 1600*1200 من معرض صور ابناء مصر



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***



***

----------


## Amira

*العربية تحفة طبعا يعني  ما هو مش انا يعني الي هاقول وحشة * 

*بس بابين بس  تبقي ماتنفعش يا زيزو .... أنت عارف أختك بقي بتتخنق بسرعة * 

*مافيش منها 4  و بكام دي ؟؟* 

*الواحد دايما بيلاقي عربياتك إكسكلسوف يا زيزو*

----------


## sameh atiya

جميييييييييييييييييييييييله طحن يا زيزو
بجد تسلم ايدك يا غالى

----------


## ابن البلد

> جميييييييييييييييييييييييله طحن يا زيزو
> بجد تسلم ايدك يا غالى


تسلم ايدك يا زيزو
وأحلي حاجه طبعا أن الصور كبيرة  :;): 

مش زي النمنم اللي بيجيبهالي سامح  ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

روعة البيجو يا زيزو .. روعة .. البيجو دائما شيك شيك .
تسلم يا زيزو ..
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *العربية تحفة طبعا يعني  ما هو مش انا يعني الي هاقول وحشة * 
> 
> *بس بابين بس  تبقي ماتنفعش يا زيزو .... أنت عارف أختك بقي بتتخنق بسرعة * 
> 
> *مافيش منها 4  و بكام دي ؟؟* 
> 
> *الواحد دايما بيلاقي عربياتك إكسكلسوف يا زيزو*


ربنا يليكى يا اميرة ان شاء الله نشوفك كده ونتى راكبه الاحسن منها باذن الله ومتكونش كوبيه كابورليه وتكون تريلا علشان النفس  ::  
هشحنلك عربيه با ابعاد نقل علشان تاخدى راحتك  :: 




> جميييييييييييييييييييييييله طحن يا زيزو
> بجد تسلم ايدك يا غالى


شكرا ياسامح على التواجد والمشاركة




> تسلم ايدك يا زيزو
> وأحلي حاجه طبعا أن الصور كبيرة 
> 
> مش زي النمنم اللي بيجيبهالي سامح


هههههههههههههههههههههه ايوه سامح تقريبا مركب تليسكوب على عينه بيشوف كل الصور كبيرة  :: 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> روعة البيجو يا زيزو .. روعة .. البيجو دائما شيك شيك .
> تسلم يا زيزو ..
> بارك الله فيك .


ربنا يخليكى يا ايمى ومنوره الموضوع بحضورك بس انا فعلا مش عارف ليه الشباب السعودى مش بيعجبه البيجو  وبيقولو عليها انها مش عربيه ولا ماركه مع انها جميله جدا ومريحه جدا  :f:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
مش بطالة يعني 

لا بجد هي تعقيد تعقيد يعني...تسلم ايدك يا زيزو...
بصراحة..كل عربيات بيجو تعقيد...

شكراً جزيلاً..


*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
زيزو
الف مبروك  الفوز باوسكار ابناء مصر 2007
اطيب امانينا لك بدوام الرقى والنجاح والتوفيق 


قاعة فيها كل التقارير

عن معظم الماركات

مرسيدس وبى ام دبليو وبنتلى

وشيفورلية وسوزوكى وشروكى

كلنا كتير بنحبوكى

وسيارات اخر فخامة ورفاهية

وموديلات جميلة ورياضية

والموضوع الفائز بالأوسكار

حصريا peugeot 308 الجديدة

ومعانا الفايز للمرة التانية

Zizo_ya_zizo


ومبروك الف مبروك

بالهدية من لولى

تصميمها رائع وجميل

وفن مالوش مثيل

مع تحيتى


الشحرورة

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك * 







ألف مبروك يا زيزو 





لا يعجبن أحداً رآني حافيا .... فلقد أبلت نعالي ألسن السفهاء
ولن أتدثر بالخوف متحامياً  فقلمي بيدي وهذه شيمة العظماء
وليس كل من كتب أصبح ناقداً ...... تبقى عالية مكانة الكتباء
ولو كان النقد بالكلام لصارت ملعباً يتبارون فيه صباح مساء
فالكل يدعو نفسه ناقداً  ..... لينسب لنفسه مكاناً بين الشرفاء
لكن تبقى المكانة عالياً ... ويبقى شموخ أيمن خطاب للسماء 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:  ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا  زيزو ..    :xmas 7: 
ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات القيمة و الناجحة.. أن شاء الله
مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد.. :f:

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

الف مبروك اخى الحبيب الاوسكار 

موضوع روعة بصراحة و عربية فخمة جدا

تسلم ايدك  :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

مبروك يا زيزو الأوسكار
ولو أن الجاكور أحلي  ::p: 
\

----------


## Nanovw

شكرا لك اخى الكريم

----------

